# 70-200 f/2.8 IS II - Difference between 2012 and 2014?



## hangtime (May 30, 2014)

I just purchased this lens and the ten digit serial number starts with "90" meaning I think that it was manufactured in May 2012 (i.e. two years ago). I noticed the old-style side-pinch lens cap (versus the new center-pinch style) when opening the box in the store but I didn't clue in that this indicated an older lens. I bought from a reputable specialty store and they insist the lens is new and not "open box" i.e. not purchased then returned (the box wasn't sealed closed but it seemed to be well packed). I'm not sure where or why it's been sitting on a shelf for the last two years.

Aside from the older style cap am I losing anything by having a lens manufactured back then? I'm thinking about past recalls or improvements to the design or things like that. Apart from some loud IS noises at first it seems to be working fine, although I haven't done any proper tests for sharpness and focus accuracy.

Thanks for any comments or suggestions.


----------



## FEBS (May 30, 2014)

This lens is a real hard runner. So, unless the shop didn't follow FIFO on their stock, I can't believe this lens is not repacked. All the lenses I bought last year, do have the new punch cap. If the stock wasn't handled FIFO, even then the shop must be aware they did made a mistake. If something really goes wrong during the warranty period, canon could and probably will tell you that warranty is passed already for a long time, wile this lens is produced 2 years earlier. And also the small adaption that every manufacturer does, are not in this lens present. You know when you buy a complet new product, that there might always be startup issue involved. But that is not only during startup. Every manufacturer modifies his product for better manufacturability, better quality, less claims,... During the whole product life. So I would go back to the shop.


----------



## mwh1964 (May 30, 2014)

If you purchased the lens from an authorized dealer and have the receipt, you should not face any problems with warranty. If the lens works to your satisfaction I would not worry about when it was build.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 30, 2014)

Little noise from IS is normal. I wouldn't worry much about May 2012 lens. Canon L lenses last forever. Unless you really want to have the latest copy then return it, since you bought it from authorized dealer.


----------



## Harv (May 30, 2014)

Warranty is not an issue as it starts from the date of purchase, not the date of manufacture.

I purchased mine when it was first introduced and it just about lives on one or the other of my camera bodies. I have probably taken in excess of 30,000 motocross images with the lens and it continues to be one of my prized possessions, taking incredibly sharp images and focusing like a speed demon.

It was a superb lens when introduced and I can't imagine anything they would have changed on it other than the new center pinch cap.

I don't think you have anything to worry about with the copy you received.

Enjoy the lens.


----------



## Invertalon (Jun 3, 2014)

I would not doubt if the IS unit has been updated... There was quite a lot of issues with it. I had three personally that failed near the beginning. Recent units have had no issue.


----------



## hangtime (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions - they are much appreciated. In the end I decided to keep the lens. I finally had some time to use it properly and after the first day of use the IS has become essentially silent, as everyone has told me it should be. In a quiet room I can only hear the start/stop "snick" noise and a faintly noticeable hum when moving around a lot, but when it's stable I need my ear next to the lens to hear anything. Quieter than my 24-105, which says a lot.

I did go back to the shop and asked about the age of the lens. They assured me that they sell them as fast as they receive them and they get them directly from Canon Canada, and they assure me it's not a repack. Maybe I'm naive but I'm satisfied with the answer. I have no idea what it was doing at Canon for 2 years but I've decided not to worry about it. I bought the lens because I have had a crappy year for personal reasons and I thought it would cheer me up. Now that I've stopped being concerned and started shooting with it I couldn't be happier.

I still haven't done any tripod-and-brick-wall tests but the lens seems sharp enough (it out-resolves my skill by an order of magnitude anyway). The expected difficulties of hitting proper focus at f/2.8 will be a fun challenge to work on. But when I do it's lovely. 

Thanks all.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 10, 2014)

hangtime said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions - they are much appreciated. In the end I decided to keep the lens. I finally had some time to use it properly and after the first day of use the IS has become essentially silent, as everyone has told me it should be. In a quiet room I can only hear the start/stop "snick" noise and a faintly noticeable hum when moving around a lot, but when it's stable I need my ear next to the lens to hear anything. Quieter than my 24-105, which says a lot.
> 
> I did go back to the shop and asked about the age of the lens. They assured me that they sell them as fast as they receive them and they get them directly from Canon Canada, and they assure me it's not a repack. Maybe I'm naive but I'm satisfied with the answer. I have no idea what it was doing at Canon for 2 years but I've decided not to worry about it. I bought the lens because I have had a crappy year for personal reasons and I thought it would cheer me up. Now that I've stopped being concerned and started shooting with it I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...



Ok, and now on the road with that lens. It's a marvelous lens, which I take almost with me. 

Have fun


----------



## rambarra (Jun 10, 2014)

as a side note recently manufactured canon EF lenses including L (at least those we import from HK/Asia/Japan) since a few months also have a different box (silvergray/black box vs. white/black box).

Canon seems to be in the process of updating packaging colors on the full EF line. Is this happening also in other parts of the world or it is just a move to differentiate the lenses depending on the destination market? (Nikon used to do the same with lenses sold in USA vs. rest of the world)


----------



## tomscott (Jun 10, 2014)

Ye when I received mine last week it came in the silver box, Unfortunately its been sent back because its faulty hopefully will receive a new one soon.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I bought mine last December and it came with the old cap. I haven't had any issue whatsoever with this lens. It is just fabulous


----------



## bmwzimmer (Jun 10, 2014)

Well at least demand they give you a free pinch cap. It's very useful!!!


----------



## fegari (Jun 10, 2014)

The silver box seems nicer, do you have more pics ;=)


----------



## tomscott (Jun 10, 2014)

Sent it back now :-\


----------



## hangtime (Jun 10, 2014)

And, just like that, I've taken it in for exchange. I really wanted to like the lens and not be "that guy" that is returning lenses because they're not sharp or whatever. But I took some photos of the moon last night (good tripod, 1/4s exposure, f/4, mirror lockup, 2s timer, IS off etc) and the stars showed some serious problems with coma or astigmatism with weird crescent shaped flares instead of points across the whole field of view. So, serenity shattered, it was returned this morning and I'm awaiting a replacement when stock arrives. 

Sorry to waste everyone's time - I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 11, 2014)

hangtime said:


> And, just like that, I've taken it in for exchange. I really wanted to like the lens and not be "that guy" that is returning lenses because they're not sharp or whatever. But I took some photos of the moon last night (good tripod, 1/4s exposure, f/4, mirror lockup, 2s timer, IS off etc) and the stars showed some serious problems with coma or astigmatism with weird crescent shaped flares instead of points across the whole field of view. So, serenity shattered, it was returned this morning and I'm awaiting a replacement when stock arrives.
> 
> Sorry to waste everyone's time - I appreciate the advice.



you made the right choice to return it....for $2k, you should have a brand new 2014 manufactured lens, not one that is two years old and probably has been handled by dozens of people in the shop over the last two years.


----------

